# Tron Evolution [PC][X360][PS3][PSP][NDS][Wii]



## topgear (Dec 30, 2010)

Set during the era between the two TRON films, TRON: Evolution conveys the story of significant events within the TRON mythology. The game features an epic adventure across a massive digital world filled with high-mobility disc-based combat and advanced light cycles.

TRON: Evolution is one of the keys to unlocking the TRON mythology. The game's story takes place before the "TRON: Legacy" events and provides insight into the film's past. As an integrated entertainment experience, the film will reference elements of the game's story. Fans will want to play the game to learn more about the TRON mythology seen in the film, but each entertainment experience will stand on its own.

TRON Evolution | Official TRON Video Game | Disney.co.uk
Propaganda Games - Propaganda: Games - TRON: Evolution


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2010)

Haven't watched the movie yet but the visuals seems nice....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 30, 2010)

No native support for 1920x1080 resolution = EPIC FAIL!


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2010)

Minimum System Requirements for PC :

CPU: Intel Pentium D Processor 3 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+

RAM: XP = 1GB, Vista/ Windows 7 =1.5GB	

VGA: Direct X 9.0c compliant video card with 256MB RAM (NVidia 8800 GT or higher, ATI Radeon HD 3870 or higher). 3D Video card supporting Shaders 3.0. 
NOTE: Onboard (built-in) integrated chipsets are not supported	

DX: DirectX 9.0c	

OS: Microsoft® Windows® 7 / Vista® SP2 / XP® SP3

HDD: 10GB free space	

Sound: 100% direct X 9.0c compatible sound card	

ODD: DVD-ROM Drive	

Network: Internet connection


----------



## abhidev (Dec 31, 2010)

Hows the gameplay...has anyone played this one yet??/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 31, 2010)

^ I wonder the same.

Any one played this?


----------



## pranav.seth (Jan 5, 2011)

Post removed


----------

